
How to Hack an Election in 7 Minutes - 1337biz
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/08/2016-elections-russia-hack-how-to-hack-an-election-in-seven-minutes-214144
======
em3rgent0rdr
OK article, but very long read. Does anyone have a short read link summarizing
the problems with electronic voting which would be appropriate to share to
regular folk on Facebook?

